# How To Shoot The Cane Shooter, By Request



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Just turn the pouch and view the video on Pouch Tweaking. Tweaking gives additional clearance if you dont have the technique down enough.


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks as always, Jedi Dgui! Bareback still scary for me, especially using marbles . I think I'll try to master PFS first! In other past topics occasional mention by some of fork hits & fliers with pfs. I know one of principles is to do 'pointing' motion to target with the pfs forks. Maybe hand gripping pfs too canted/angled forward? Then upon release the pouch-ammo-tubes(or bands) skims & slides over top of hand ... Ouch! Happens to me, so I hold shooter not so canted/angled like you do. When I see you point forks to target, you have tubes/bands just about touching top of your 'pfs grip hand' when you draw and seem to escape those top-of-hand band slaps! More technique practice for us PFS learners 

P.S. I do pouch twist & tweaking but maybe need to focus and be awere of my pfs hand grip which may not be consistent.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I would only add that timing and one motion would bring the brain the hand and release to come into harmony.

I like your explanation.

Thanks,

Dgui


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes I understand .... timing, feeling it, & training the muscles Like learning anything ... practicing ... we usually think about the 'steps' first until it becomes natural & automatic.


----------

